

An Inside Look at Google BigQuery [pdf] - samx18
https://cloud.google.com/files/BigQueryTechnicalWP.pdf

======
vgt
Note that this is from 2012 and many things have been added/improved. Cost has
also been dropped by ~80% a year ago.

------
kazunori279
This is so old! (from the author :)

